# Butterfly House, Cypress Gardens



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a place in S.E. South Carolina that has a butterfly house. 
If you've never been to a Butterfly House.. FIND ONE!

There are these 'well-known' flowers..












And these that fly among them..






.. they have about a 2 1/2" wingspan..






I'll post a few more 'flowers if you like...

Terry K


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2008)

Speaking for myself, I would love it if you were generous and showed us even more wonderful pictures.  Never been to one of the butterfly places yet, but certainly have wanted to. Our closest zoo has a small display, but very breath taking one it is.


----------



## Itort (Aug 29, 2008)

Terry, we're waiting for more pictures, espically flutterbys. The zebra longwing is great. We would see lots of them at in-laws in Ft. Lauderdale when we got away from modern Florida and into native Florida hammocks.


----------



## Isa (Aug 29, 2008)

Terry

Your pics are amazing!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Terry do you even have to ask? You know we are picture Junkies and yours are always wonderful so MORE PLEASE


----------



## terryo (Aug 29, 2008)

Stop teasing us "Nerd"....more pictures please. Beautiful......


----------

